# Report Individual posts to Moderator



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,

Is it possible to report individual posts to moderators if a user is repeatedly no heeding the TOS? Is there a button for it? Thanks.

D


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

There's a little warning sign next to the TiVo logo in the lower left of all posts. If you click on that you can report a particular post to the moderators.










You can also contact one directly. Mike Lang is usually very responsive. You could try sending him a P.M.


----------

